# centres pour les gens âgés



## Finkie

C'est une autre question culturelle.

En Amérique même dans les villes assez petites on trouve souvent des centres pour les gens d'un certain âge.  Là on peut boire un café, manger un biscuit, jouer aux cartes (seul ou avec des autres), suivre une classe, manger un repas, parler aux autres, etc.

Est'ce que ça existe en France?  Si oui, qu'est-ce qu'on appelle ces centres?  

Merci pour vos réponses!


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

En France, mis à part les *établissements d'hébergements* (maisons de retraite, foyers-logements, établissements pour personnes âgées dépendantes ...), qui ne rentrent pas dans le cadre de ta description, on trouve des _*clubs du troisième âge*_, des_* foyers du troisième âge*_, où peuvent se rencontrer, parler, s'occuper, les retraités de tous âges, pour peu qu'ils puissent s'y déplacer. Ces clubs sont des structures associatives, parfois communales, fonctionnant sur la base du bénévolat.

On peut trouver aussi des *universités du troisième âge*, mais je ne sais pas très bien quelle réalité recouvre ce terme.


----------



## Anne345

> On peut trouver aussi des *universités du troisième âge*, mais je ne sais pas très bien quelle réalité recouvre ce terme.


 
Ce serait trop restrictif , il s'agit des *Universités Tous Âges*, même si les participants sont effectivement surtout des retraités. Les activités proposées sont des cours, des conférences, des visites, des voyages, une bibliothèque. Mais pour prendre un pot, il n'y a qu'une machine à café et je j'ai jamlais vu quelqu'un y tricoter.


----------



## Finkie

Merci, Piotr Ivanovitch et Anne345.

Vos réponses m'ont beaucoup aidé.


----------



## Finkie

Hier j'assistais à un groupe où on parle français pendant quelques heures.  Quelqu'un (pas moi!) a parlé de ces centres.  Il nous a expliqué qu'on les appelle ou bien les centres des anciens ou les centres des vielles.  C'est vrai?

Merci!


----------



## Aoyama

> centres des anciens ou les centres des vieilles [personnes]. C'est vrai?


  Euh non, pas du tout . Comme le dit Piotr, en France on parle de [personnes du] troisième âge, de personnes âgées (pas vraiment "gens âgés") ou de seniors mais JAMAIS d'anciens ou de vieux/vieilles en termes officiels  (sauf par plaisanterie).
   Ceci dit, ce genre de centres existent dans plusieurs pays (comme au Japon). Pas comme une université du troisième âge (qui existe aussi) mais comme un lieu de rencontre "informel".
   "Maison du troisième âge" peut-être ...


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Il nous a expliqué qu'on les appelle ou bien les centres des anciens ou les centres des vielles.


Comme le dit Aoyama, non seulement on ne dit pas _vieux_ / _vieille_, ni même _vieilles personnes_ (sauf dans les BD de Carmen Cru, et par dérision), mais encore on n'utilise pas ce terme de _*Centre*_ : on dira à la rigueur _Maison des anciens, Maison des seniors_, mais le plus souvent _*Maison*_ / _*Club* du troisième âge_.

Littérairement, on parlera de _vieilles gens_, comme on dit _pauvres gens_, avec un côté un peu misérabiliste, mais pas dans la vie courante.

Es-tu certain que cette personne, qui prétend que cette appellation existe couramment, soit bien au courant de la réalité culturelle et sociale française ?


----------



## ChrisPa

Sinon, ma grand-mère parle de cars de "tamalous" ;-)

il s'agit d'un surnom donné car les conversations à partir d'un certain âge semblent beucoup tourner autour des petits maux quotidiens : " tu as mal où ? " ==> Tamalou..


----------



## Nicomon

Désolée si j'arrive en retard à la fête...

Au Québec, il y a la FADOQ Fédération de l'âge d'or du Québec, et ces centres s'appellent des Clubs de l'âge d'or. Certains disent Clubs de retraités



> Lieu de rencontre et de détente où se retrouvent des personnes âgées, généralement à la retraite afin de pratiquer des activités diverses.


 
Et en toute rectitude politique, plutôt que "seniors" on dit _les aînés_.  


> _Les aînés_ : [Québec]les personnes âgées. Tarifs pour les aînés.


 Cela dit, je n'aime pas trop _aînés_... je trouve le terme un peu vague. 

Club des anciens existe, mais on parle alors d'Anciens Combattants, anciens de tel ou tel collège, etc.


----------



## Aoyama

> plutôt que "Seniors" on dit _les aînés_.


_aînés _s'inspire de l'anglais _elder _et par là _elderly _mais n'a pas "cours" en France, dans un contexte normal.


----------



## Nicomon

Aoyama said:


> _aînés _s'inspire de l'anglais _elder _et par là _elderly _mais n'a pas "cours" en France, dans un contexte normal.


 
Et _senior_ (que je n'aime pas plus qu'_aîné_) s'inspire de l'anglais... _senior_. 

Voici ce que dit entre autres le GDT, sous _senior_


> personne âgée n. f.
> Sous-entrée(s) :
> terme(s) à éviter
> senior
> Adjectif et nom, _senior_ est exclusivement un terme de sport. ((...))


----------



## Aoyama

Il y a un fil qui traite de seniors ici ...


> Adjectif et nom, _senior_ est exclusivement un terme de sport.


C'était vrai à l'origine, ça ne l'est plus. Seniors est entré dans l'usage en français hexagonal (probablement aussi en Belgique et en Suisse), comme un mot un peu chic, un euphémisme ...
Il vient de l'anglais mais probablement _via _le français ...


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Objection Votre Honneur !

_*senior*_ ne vient nullement de l'anglais : c'est le comparatif de _senus, a, um_, qui en latin signifie _vieux_. En clair : _*senior*_ = _*plus âgé que*_ ...

Si le terme a été transposé au sport, c'est aussi parce qu'on utilise le mot _*junior*_ (= _plus jeune_) et que les deux sont complémentaires.

Aujourd'hui, rien n'interdit de l'utiliser socialement, mais il reste exact que c'est un terme « politiquement correct », un euphémisme de convenance ; mais ce n'est pas un anglicisme !


----------



## Nicomon

Mon erreur. Je n'ai hélas pas de notions de latin. Je m'étais fiée au GDT et au fait que _Senior Accountant _(veuillez pardonner ces deux mots d'anglais) ne se traduirait pas par _Comptable senior. _Ce qui dans ce cas serait bel et bien un anglicisme.

Je remarque en effet que _senior_ est défini dans le Petit Robert comme :

1. *n.* et *adj.* Sportif plus âgé que les juniors et plus jeune que les vétérans
2. *n.* Personne agée de plus de 50 ans, jeune retraité. _La santé des seniors_ 
(précision du dico) - on écrirait mieux s*é*nior. 

Je vote pour l'ajout de l'accent.  

Edit : je remarque que _senior _est (entre autres) traduit par _plus âgé_ ou _aîné_ dans le dico de WR


----------



## Aoyama

Quelqu'un disait d'ailleurs quelque part : "plutôt que de la race des seniors, je fais partie de la race des seigneurs" ...


----------



## anangelaway

Nicomon said:


> Cela dit, je n'aime pas trop _aînés_... je trouve le terme un peu vague.


Peut-être un peu vague, d'accord.
Les clubs des aînés sont assez courants ici. Ma grand-mère faisait partie d'un club d'aînés : tricot, marche à pied, visite culturelle, etc... 
_Club de l'Âge d'Or_ se retrouve aussi, mais beaucoup moins commun il me semble. 

Le type d'activités proposées pour ces personnes-là rejoint bien celles énoncées par Finkie, avec quelques biscuits supplémentaires. 

Les clubs des seniors semblent moins populaires malgré tout.


----------



## nicduf

Bonjour,
Il existe dans ma région (le Poitou) "le club des aînés ruraux" mais je n'ai pas entendu ce terme d'"aîné" utilisé pour un club en ville ,on dit généralement "club du troisième âge", cela ne veut pas dire qu'ailleurs ce ne soit pas employé.


----------



## Nicomon

anangelaway said:


> Peut-être un peu vague, d'accord.
> Les clubs des aînés sont assez courants ici.


 
Sur pages Canada seulement, je trouve un peu plus de 600 « Club des aînés » et un maigre « 7 Club des séniors ». Mais des milliers de « Club de l'âge d'or ».

Il y a aussi Maison des aînés. Entre autres une à Lévis (en banlieue de la ville de Québec). Maison est plus joli - plus chaleureux - que Club, à mon avis.


----------



## Aoyama

> _Club de l'Âge d'Or_


se dit (au moins un exemple à Paris, pour ce que j'appellerais un Club de Bridge du troisième âge).
Je reviens sur _senior_ et _junior _étant des anglicismes, moins pour le mot lui-même que dans son emploi, comme dans "Dupont _junior_, Dupont _senior_". 
Le sens 





> *senior* = _*plus âgé que*_ ...


reste quand même quelque part un anglicisme (dans son utilisation), même si, de part son origine latine, il a dû être introduit en anglais par le français.


----------

